# Suche: Software liniearisierung Füllstand-tanks



## Ide (12 Mai 2009)

Hat jemand son schönes Programm womit es möglich ist die Form eines Tanks sowie die Maße auszuwählen und schwupp wird einem eine liniarsierungskurve ausgespuckt??


----------



## Controllfreak (12 Mai 2009)

Ein Programm leider nicht aber Link zur Formel

http://books.google.de/books?id=H2l...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1#PPA370,M1


----------



## marlob (12 Mai 2009)

Mit Pactware kannst du sowas machen. Du bekommst allerdings nur eine Tabelle mit den Linearisierungswerten und keine Formel. Aber vielleicht reicht dir das ja.


----------



## marlob (12 Mai 2009)

Hier noch ein Link, wo erklärt ist wie man aus den Wertepaaren eine Funktion bekommt
Lineare Regression

[EDIT] Man braucht eigentlich die nonlineare Regression, mal gucken ob ich da auch noch einen Link zu finde. Den oberen Link lasse ich auch mal stehen [\EDIT]


----------



## Ide (12 Mai 2009)

Jep Pactware kannte ich auch. Aber leider nich so genau das was ich Suche. Der zweite Link ist aber klasse! DANKE!


----------



## marlob (12 Mai 2009)

Um aus Wertepaaren eine Funktion zu machen könnte dieser Beitrag auch interessant sein
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27419


----------



## Justw (12 Mai 2009)

Pactware kenn ich auch, fand ich ganz gut, ist doch ein hilfreiches Tool für bestimmte Problemstellungen. Möcht mich auch noch für die anderen Links bedanken, hab sie mir gleich gespeichert, kann sie sicher öfter brauchen.


----------

